# Clipboard not always working



## dhelm (Jul 13, 2007)

We have a couple computers that act strangely when trying to paste into Office applications only.

*Here's the scenario* - you find something lets says on the Internet that you want to paste into a Word doc. Highlight text, copy and then open Word into a new blank document and try to paste. Will not work unless Word is already open. However if you try to paste into Notepad or a new e-mail in Groupwise it pastes fine. If you copy and paste into Notepad first, then try to open Word or Excel and paste it doesnt work and then go back a and try it to paste again in Notepad the contents are gone from the clipboard. For the paste function to work in Word, Excel or PowerPoint they must already be open before you do the copy. Any ideas if this may be a setting somewhere, since it only appears to happen on a couple PCs. Using Windows XP SP2, Office 2003

Any suggestions would be helpful, can't find anything elsewhere.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

The function to paste may be disabled in Word. Check it this way: 
On the Help menu, click About Microsoft <application>. 
Click Disabled Items. 
Select the items you want to enable. 
Click Enable. 
It is also possible that the Office Clipboard is turned off in Word. To turn it on, go to the Clipboard Task Pane, go to Options and click the Collect Without Showing Office Clipboard check box.


----------



## razzmon (Aug 13, 2007)

I had the same problem. If you are connected to another computer via Terminal Services or REMOTE DESKTOP. This may help. As soon as I disconnected the session, Copy/Paste started working again.

Please find the Microsoft bulletin below. I have not posted the fix and am not sure if I will now that I know what the problem is.

You may not be able to paste an item in an Office 2003 program after you connect to a Windows Server 2003-based server that is running Terminal Server 
(840872) - Fixes a problem where you cannot paste an item in the clipboard to an Office 2003 program when you connect to a Windows Server 2003-based server that is running Terminal Server or Remote Desktop for Administration. ... hotfix is now available from Microsoft, but it is only intended to correct the ...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/840872/en-us

Regards,
Razzmon


----------

